# Newbies Shop



## Runum (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's some pics of my shop.  I did a spruce up on it a couple of years ago.  I have built many project cars in it over the years.  Not so much anymore, not enough time.


----------



## OzCop (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice shop...liking the french doors and wishing I had done the same...


----------



## MarkWood (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice!!!!!!


----------

